# to Wordreference (verb)



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen, I think, in some language it is easy to coin a verb from any noun,  so I am curious how would you coin a verb from this forum/website we are using right now. The meaning & some interesting comments about the verb are here. 
So can you coin a verb from "Wordreference" easily? And what would it be? And how about a sentence like this: 
to Wordreference - She has been Wordreferencing all night again. 

*Hungarian*: wordreferencezik [kiejtés: vördreferencezik] - Megint egész éjjel wordreferencezett. 

Thanks for your kind cooperation and I wish you a happy and sunny weekend. 
Encolpius


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese we could form wordreferenciar, with the - ar suffix indicating the infinitive. It would be a first conjugation verb: eu wordreferencio, nós wordreferenciamos, se eu wordreferenciasse, para vós wordereferenciardes, etc., but I doubt anybody would use it.


----------



## Encolpius

jazyk said:


> ...but I doubt anybody would use it.



Oh, you have used it.


----------



## jazyk

No, I showed what it would be like. That monster would never cross my lips.


----------



## Encolpius

Why do you think  wordreferenciar  is a monster?


----------



## jazyk

Because it is too long, it becomes even longer when it is conjugated, and nobody would feel the need for such a verb.


----------



## Circunflejo

In Spanish, the verb would be similar to that in Portuguese: wordreferencear.


----------



## merquiades

Circunflejo said:


> In Spanish, the verb would be similar to that in Portuguese: wordreferencear.


hacer una buscavocablos, consultavocablos?


----------



## Circunflejo

merquiades said:


> hacer una buscavocablos, consultavocablos?


We would need to decide what's the meaning of to wordreference. To search at the WR dictionary? To learn a language? To ask/answer in the forum(s)? To make a WR dictionary? To make the WR searching feature?...


----------



## merquiades

Circunflejo said:


> We would need to decide what's the meaning of to wordreference. To search at the WR dictionary? To learn a language? To ask/answer in the forum(s)? To make a WR dictionary? To make the WR searching feature?...


Good question.  I say all the time "go reference the word" so I've always taken it at face value.  I think that is basically what most people do.  They reference the word on the dictionary and then click on a forum topic if they aren't satisfied with the results.  But it's true you could create the reference yourself either with the thread you can create, the answers you give, or what eventually makes it onto the dictionary at the end of this process.  It is also in a way "the reference of words".  There is no one word to cover all the meanings of reference.
I don't think it could mean learn a language though.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Unlike other Romance languages, in Italian it's fairly rare to create what I think are called hybrid loans (loanwords that are inflected according to the rule of the languages which incorporates it). We sometimes say things like "googlare" (_google _+ the ending _-are_ which is one of the possible endings for infinites in Italian), but these kinds of morphological processes are not really productive in Italian as far as I know. But if we had to create one for "Wordreference", I guess the infinite verb would be "wordrefenziare(?)" (which sounds similar to _referenziare_).


----------



## jazyk

TheCrociato91 said:


> Unlike other Romance languages, in Italian it's fairly rare to create what I think are called hybrid loans (loanwords that are inflected according to the rule of the languages which incorporates it)


I'd say Italian beats them all here: https://www.academia.edu/42708481/Forestierismi_digitali_nella_lingua_italiana_Introduzione (see Derivazione denominale)


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ok, a few are indeed used (hackerare, screenshottare, twittare, photoshoppare, etc.), but the rest...

Potentially you could create as many as you want, but like I said, they are not all that frequent (except for, say, in computer jargon).


----------



## nimak

In *Macedonian* it would be *вордрефенцира* (vordreferencíra) [vɔrdrɛfɛrɛn't͡sira] _v. 3p.sg._

For now we only have a verb formed from _"google"_ and it is *гугла* (gúgla) ['gugɫa] _v. 3p.sg._


----------



## Circunflejo

Circunflejo said:


> We would need to decide what's the meaning of to wordreference.


…but the general idea of wordreferencear would be to make use of Wordreference.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

When a hybrid verbal noun comes into Welsh, the usual form would be to apply a suffix (*-o/-io*) to it. Generally, but not exclusively, *-o* would be a Southern Welsh ending, and *-io (/-jo/)* a Northern Welsh ending. (But you musn't think that all verbal nouns of this nature are not native words. The suffix itself is Celtic with Old Welsh recorded as* -aw*. See GPC)

Lots of borrowings from English (at different times in the history of the language) have given us *'smoco'/'smocio', 'parcio',* *sbïo* (< to espy = to see), *cwffio* (< to cuff = to fight),* sgïo* etc.

Similarly, the new word, *gwglo*, means 'to google'/'googling', and this is so well adapted it can follow the rules of ICM - Initial consonant mutation, e.g. *dw i'n mynd i wglo* = I'm going to google.

But I'd have difficulty, and am with the Portuguese on here, to ever consider **wordreferenceio*. Not only is it a 'monstrosity', it would be anathema to our phonemic system: *[ɜ:] *doesn't exist in Welsh,  <f> is *[v]* and <c> is* [k]*. More likely, phonologically is '*wyrdrefferensio*' but that would just be plain awful and an attempted pronunciation of that 'monstrosity'.

Far better, and more usual: '*defnyddio Wordference*' = using Wordreference


----------



## swift

Manny years ago, back when MSN / Windows Live Messenger were still popular , I used to chat almost every day with some of my forum friends in Spain. I would use the verb “wordreferencear” as an intransitive verb which means “to browse the WR forums and engage in conversations”.


----------



## Encolpius

swift said:


> “wordreferencear” as an intransitive verb which means “to browse the WR forums and engage in conversations”.




I agree.


----------



## Olaszinhok

jazyk said:


> I'd say Italian beats them all here: https://www.academia.edu/42708481/Forestierismi_digitali_nella_lingua_italiana_Introduzione (see Derivazione denominale)


Linkare, zoomare/zoommare/zumare are very common indeed.
As for a verb from wordreference, it would sound really awful in Italian. Anyway, I think it should be something like_ wordreferenziare _


----------



## Perseas

In Greek, it would be maybe "*γουoρντρεφερενσάρω" [γuordreferensáro]*, but it couldn't work. It's rather a "hapax legomenon".

We also have "*γκουγκλάρω*" *[gugláro]*.


----------



## Encolpius

Right now it might be a hapax legomenon. I wonder how long.


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian, it would be *вордреференсить (inf. imperf. *vordreferensit'). Not sure what it means or where it should be stressed.
Гуглить (guglít' or gúglit') is quite common, though.


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> Not sure what it means or where it should be stressed.



Very interesting issue. I wonder how the words stress would be created in coined words.


----------



## Dymn

In Portuguese, French and Italian you use the bare first conjugation infinitive ending to form a new verb. Examples from Portuguese: _stalkar, trollar, spoilar, surfar, googlar, hackar..._ In Spanish, the productive suffix is _-ear_ (cognate to Portuguese _-ear_, Catalan _-ejar_, French _-oyer_, Italian _-eggiare_): _stalkear, trollear, spoilear, surfear, googlear, hackear._


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if it means much, but I'm not familiar with stalkar, spoilar, googlar, and hackar in Portuguese. I've already read hackear, though, not that I care much for it.

Update: I've found stalkear on the internet Stalkear é crime? - Blog Assis e Mendes Proteção de Dados, but not stalkar.


----------



## Dymn

I should specify I'm referring to the European variety, maybe Brazilian Portuguese is different. All of those verbs I've read them at least once because I've noted them down. Even if you haven't heard them yet, what would you find most natural, with _-ear _or _-ar_?


----------



## jazyk

I don't like either one.


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting issue. I wonder how the words stress would be created in coined words.


The main trouble is that there are two competing models in Russian - the stress either remains where it was (for "Wordreference" it would be on the sencond syllable in Russian, I presume) or moves to the inflection. The final choice is often based on various analogies.


----------



## Graciela J

swift said:


> I would use the verb “wordreferencear” as an intransitive verb which means “to browse the WR forums and engage in conversations”.



And the RAE would change it to “guorreferencear”.


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> The main trouble is that there are two competing models in Russian - the stress either remains where it was (for "Wordreference" it would be on the sencond syllable in Russian, I presume) or moves to the inflection. The final choice is often based on various analogies.



It sounds interesting but I do not understand: "moves to the inflection":


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> It sounds interesting but I do not understand: "moves to the inflection":


Вордре́ференс - вордреференс*и́ть*, вордреференс*ю́*/фордреференш*у́*, вордреференс*я́т* etc.


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish, it would be wordreferencelamak. I'll wordreference that word = o sözcüğü wordreferencelayacağım.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: by just adding -en (or -n) you can make an initiative, but this kind of long words it is not self-evident. However, everyone would understand. 

_We zijn al drie uur aan het Wordreferencen... _

I'd go for "(Word)forummen", but it really sounds bad, especially very few people know this place.


----------



## Nanon

Morphologically, it is possible to form the verb _wordréférencer _in French, but I don't feel like using it. _Référencer _is a verb in French, meaning _to add a reference_ or, commercially, _to code a product _(to approve a product for sales, to have it on catalogue). _Déréférencer _(to delist) also exists.
So what would be the meaning of _wordréférencer _? To have a word listed in the WR dictionaries? In the forums? Does it mean having an activity on the forums? Bleh .


----------



## Encolpius

Nanon said:


> So what would be the meaning of _wordréférencer _? To have a word listed in the WR dictionaries? In the forums? Does it mean having an activity on the forums? Bleh .



wordréférencer
1. to have a word listed in WR
   a/ dictionaries
  b/ forums
2. to have an activity on the forums
3....etc

why not?


----------



## Nanon

Encolpius said:


> 1. to have a word listed in WR


Why not? Because another word is more idiomatic and would make you sound like a more serious and professional lexicographer: _"ce mot est *attesté *sur wordreference..."_
As to having an activity on the forums and dictionaries, I may say, colloquially: _"je vais wordréférencer quelques minutes...", _why not... but until WR becomes the sole language resource in this world, I am afraid I wouldn't be understood outside this community  .


----------



## Encolpius

I like wordréférencer very much. Maybe because I never want to sound serious or professional.


----------



## Nanon

Point granted.


----------

